# Best helmet(s) on market?



## JVee (Sep 8, 2009)

It is the one that fits your head the best? Does one company have better tech over the other? Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

JVee said:


> *It is the one that fits your head the best*? Does one company have better tech over the other? Any feedback would be appreciated


This. + the style you like. There are so many brands out there, all with different styles, find what fits the best, for your intended needs (one hit wonder, or plasti-shelled multiple impact, speakers or not... etc) and get one. Because the first concussion hang over you get, you'll be regretting it.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Smith Holt and Maze are my favorite.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm partial to sandbox bc of the low profile. It saved my skull last year twice.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Smith Holt and Maze are my favorite.


The Smith Maze is my top choice right now for a helmet. How do you like it?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd really like to know what makes one safer than the other. I'm not calling any body or company out. I'm just wondering because I'm getting one soon and want the best for my dome.


----------



## craig-b (Dec 19, 2010)

I highly recommend the Giro Revolver, super comfy, breathable, and has an under the helmet goggle channel.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> I'd really like to know what makes one safer than the other. I'm not calling any body or company out. I'm just wondering because I'm getting one soon and want the best for my dome.


So long as they conform to the safety standard, theoretically no one helmet is safer than another. Something to be weary about though is that some are "hard hats" and designed for a single impact and others are designed for multiple impacts.


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

fattrav said:


> So long as they conform to the safety standard, theoretically no one helmet is safer than another. Something to be weary about though is that some are "hard hats" and designed for a single impact and others are designed for multiple impacts.


Hardhats use brock foam, and a meant for multiple small impacts. Not a certified sports helmet.

Helmets use EPS foam (hard foam), and can only take one impact; big or small. Certified sport helmet.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a Protec Riot. Lightest helmet ever, and saved my butt a few times when I was riding and hit a patch of ice and the board slipped from under me causing me to hit my head. Heard a loud noise, but felt nothing on my head. It was awesome. My first day riding with a helmet. Kept me warm and didn't make me sweat at the same time. Has a lip so no gaping or wind to getcha all cold. I loved it. Didn't even feel like I was wearing a helmet within 20 mins of it.

<--- In my pic.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I went with the Giro G9 simply because it had more ventilation than any other brain bucket that I could find.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

my Smith vantage is in the mail, will let you know when I ride with it, but it was super comfy and super light when I tried it on. Super low profile and great ventilation system too. A bit expensive but last years models can be found for not much more than $100.


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

fattrav said:


> So long as they conform to the safety standard, theoretically no one helmet is safer than another.


That's not entirely true. Just like all cars conform to safety standards, there are cars that are safer than others. Some helmets will be safer than others.
The difference however will probably not matter unless you're launching yourself of cliffs or going crazy fast.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Smith Holt and Maze are my favorite.



Yeah I just got the Holt and I'm very happy with it so far (wearing at home.. lol)
Luckily my goggles are also Smith, so they fit perfectly.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have the Smith Variant. Awesome helmet. It's already saved me a couple times. Guess I should replace it...

I thought my Variant was already light, but I bought my wife the Vantage. That helmet is freaky light. It was her first helmet and she completely forgot she was wearing one after the first run. She went to take off her goggles and was like "oh yea, forgot I had this thing on". Both the Vantage and Variant look great too. They have ventilation that you can control. Vantage has more than the Variant in that department.

If you have Smith goggles, they were made for each other as the helmet has a special vent for Smith goggles on the front rim.


----------



## Carl (Nov 25, 2011)

My favorite ones are Giro and Smith Holt. Last week I just bought a Giro G10 helmet.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

I just bought a K2 Rival Pro with the head phones. It has a dial on the back for sizing adjustments which is good because I'm kind of in between a M and L/XL. I haven't rode with it yet but it is very comfortable and light trying it on. I did have to pick up different goggles though, my Oakley widsoms and a-frames left a gap on the sides. 

Jon


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

blondieyo said:


> That's not entirely true. Just like all cars conform to safety standards, there are cars that are safer than others. Some helmets will be safer than others.
> The difference however will probably not matter unless you're launching yourself of cliffs or going crazy fast.


I would like to know more info like what was said on the first page. Because I do go crazy fast and take hits to the head from a good 20 feet up. I've gotten hurt before and think it's about time to start preserving what few brain cells I have left. I saw the different foams are for different things. Anybody know the best foam for multiple big hits or even multiple medium hits.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

This is an area there seems to be little info on. Would be great if like cars they had a star rating system 1 to 5 for safety because at the end of the day thats the number 1 reason we all buy helmets. 

Anyone with knowledge please enlighten us.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I would like to know more info like what was said on the first page. Because I do go crazy fast and take hits to the head from a good 20 feet up. I've gotten hurt before and think it's about time to start preserving what few brain cells I have left. I saw the different foams are for different things. Anybody know the best foam for multiple big hits or even multiple medium hits.


i think multi hit helmets are not certified for safety... only the3 single hit ones


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya I know dream pow. We need to get on this. I just wanna know the info that makes helmets better for certain things.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

blondieyo said:


> The difference however will probably not matter unless you're launching yourself of cliffs or going crazy fast.


If you're doing those types of things, you better just be good and in control or you're gonna get fucked up anyway.

Helmets are tested for impacts at something like 15mph and under. They're definitely not a license to ride like a crash test dummy. 15mph is incredibly slow. That's like setting up to hit a box.


----------



## Poseidenj (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd recommend a European brand. POC, in particular, as they've won safety awards from freaking Volvo.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

I like my bern hard hat, it has saved my skull a couple times. Mostly glancing blows from tree branches and bumping off ice when i fall. I've had the same experience with my older giro eps foam helmet. They both ring your dome when you hit hard. that being said ive never hit anything hard enough to actually crack a helmet. 

I picked the hard hat because it still protects me from hard things on the hill and is more comfortable on my oddly shaped head.


----------



## Z.E.R.C.H (Oct 19, 2011)

I love my K2 rival pro. The headphones are nothing great, but it is super light and is also the only helmet that fit my head (L/XL). The "baller" edition is also sweet looking. 

I didn't have any falls where I hit my head, but it seems like it would protect me well? :dunno:


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

*Pryme*

I ended up going with a super cheap deal at Scheels for Black Friday. Trying to save money for a trip and any helmet is easily better than no helmet. It was like $20.

I have every intention of getting a POC Bug Receptor in Mid January. A friend of mine is an active ski patroller and he teaches rock climbing in the summer on the east coast. He uses it year round and swears by it. He's got 4-5 good impact spots on it and says it still feels as good as day 1.

That could all be subjective, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## aftershock141 (Nov 13, 2011)

I ride with a Giro on my mountain bike since it fit the best so decided to try the Giro Surface S for snowboarding. So far I am absolutely loving it.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I really like smith helmets when combined with smith goggles, great airflow\venting system and matched fit but there's lots of good options out there.


----------



## mannyb (Feb 24, 2011)

*POC Frontal*



JVee said:


> It is the one that fits your head the best? Does one company have better tech over the other? Any feedback would be appreciated


i have POC frontal its fits well and it comes in a lot of colour ..


----------

